
Front end devs – Don't change the size or shape when hovering over a button - tomglynch
https://i.imgur.com/nPK7uoA.mp4
======
tomglynch
I see this all over the web, I've just picked out Facebook Messenger as an
example. When a user hovers over a button ensure you keep the hover region the
same.

